# Anybody going to the Blue Ridge BBQ Festival (Tryon, NC)?



## Larry D. (Apr 3, 2006)

I know it's a while yet (June 9-10) but I'll be going as a spectator and would enjoy meeting anyone from BBQ-4-U that may be competing.  I'm also willing to do unskilled labor for any teams while I'm there (i.e., anything that, if I should happen to screw it up, you can't blame me for low scores).

http://www.blueridgebbqfestival.com/


----------



## Captain Morgan (Apr 3, 2006)

I think Bill TGG frequents that festival.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Apr 3, 2006)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> I think Bill TGG frequents that festival.



Jim, you've mistaken.  Bill TGG goes to this *ONE*.  They supply all the wood needed!  8-[


----------



## Captain Morgan (Apr 3, 2006)

lol..no shortage of wood there!


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Apr 3, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> [quote="Captain Morgan":35px62g3]I think Bill TGG frequents that festival.



Jim, you've mistaken.  Bill TGG goes to this *ONE*.  They supply all the wood needed!  8-[[/quote:35px62g3]

No Larry, your wrong.  I suggest YOU go and compete there.  

Cappy, I will be in that area on April 14 and 15.  Hope you can make it.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Apr 3, 2006)

Bill The Grill Guy said:
			
		

> [quote="Larry Wolfe":21wi1m5n][quote="Captain Morgan":21wi1m5n]I think Bill TGG frequents that festival.



Jim, you've mistaken.  Bill TGG goes to this *ONE*.  They supply all the wood needed!  8-[[/quote:21wi1m5n]

*No Larry, your wrong.  I suggest YOU go and compete there.  *

Cappy, I will be in that area on April 14 and 15.  Hope you can make it.[/quote:21wi1m5n]

Someone's cranky!!  8-[


----------



## Finney (Apr 3, 2006)

I think o'l Jack W. might be there.  He needs to spend that PPPP money on something. :!:   If he's there, I might be there. 8-[


----------



## Larry D. (Apr 3, 2006)

> Bill TGG goes to this ONE. They supply all the wood needed!



OK, I'll revise my offer. I'll go to this one, and help anyone who's competing.  I can rub butts as well as anyone, and if they're cooking ribs, I'm sure there will be lots of nice "racks" to work with.   :boing:


----------



## WalterSC (Apr 3, 2006)

*Re: Anybody going to the Blue Ridge BBQ Festival (Tryon, NC)*



			
				Larry D. said:
			
		

> I know it's a while yet (June 9-10) but I'll be going as a spectator and would enjoy meeting anyone from BBQ-4-U that may be competing.  I'm also willing to do unskilled labor for any teams while I'm there (i.e., anything that, if I should happen to screw it up, you can't blame me for low scores).
> 
> quote]
> 
> Hum looking at the calendar I actually have that weekend off , will talk with the wife might have to do a road trip!!


----------



## swapnil147 (Jul 13, 2011)

any body gown for Blue Ridge BBQ Festival? I yes! what was there in it????


----------

